# Disabling or Remove iMail



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr has decided to use Entourage as her email program. But imail continues to think it needs to go get all the mail too. How do I tell it to mind its own business. Or do I delete it? How?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As long as you don't open Mail.app, it won't do a thing. The other thing you can do is open Mail, and goto the preferences and on the General settings, change the default email reader to Entourage, and the check for new mail to manually. And then click on accounts and there the advanced and uncheck enable this account and include checking for mail.


----------

